# Plum???



## Mike1950

Dummy question about 2 plum trees. Kathie wants to be rid of 2 plum trees we have. One -yellow plum is about done for and the other sweet purple gets ripe all at once and makes one helluva mess and the yellow jackets take over that part of yard.
Question - I know plum is a problem drying wood. Any ideas. Should I cut in middle of winter when sap is out of tree? Boil it? Any interest in trading -hollowforn-there are some nice crotches- Any input would be nice-Thanks


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Dummy question about 2 plum trees. Kathie wants to be rid of 2 plum trees we have. One -yellow plum is about done for and the other sweet purple gets ripe all at once and makes one helluva mess and the yellow jackets take over that part of yard.
> Question - I know plum is a problem drying wood. Any ideas. Should I cut in middle of winter when sap is out of tree? Boil it? Any interest in trading -hollowforn-there are some nice crotches- Any input would be nice-Thanks



Always cut a plum during a neap tide when Jupiter is in its ninth house. But never if the next new moon will occur immediately before an autumnal equinox, unless of course Gemini is in retrograde prior to unusually excessive precessional wobble. 

In other words I don't know. It's never made much difference when I fell a tree unless I'm wanting to debark it as soon as possible. For air drying in this part of the country it matter obviously. When I fell in the late spring, difficult-to-dry species are made even worse because of the excessive heat they face in these Texas summers. But in your case at least IMO it won't make much of a difference except maybe on paper. 

JMO


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dummy question about 2 plum trees. Kathie wants to be rid of 2 plum trees we have. One -yellow plum is about done for and the other sweet purple gets ripe all at once and makes one helluva mess and the yellow jackets take over that part of yard.
> Question - I know plum is a problem drying wood. Any ideas. Should I cut in middle of winter when sap is out of tree? Boil it? Any interest in trading -hollowforn-there are some nice crotches- Any input would be nice-Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always cut a plum during a neap tide when Jupiter is in its ninth house. But never if the next new moon will occur immediately before an autumnal equinox, unless of course Gemini is in retrograde prior to unusually excessive precessional wobble.
> 
> In other words I don't know. It's never made much difference when I fell a tree unless I'm wanting to debark it as soon as possible. For air drying in this part of the country it matter obviously. When I fell in the late spring, difficult-to-dry species are made even worse because of the excessive heat they face in these Texas summers. But in your case at least IMO it won't make much of a difference except maybe on paper.
> 
> JMO
Click to expand...


The little bit of plum I cut out of my firewood pile is doing fine drying in my olive stack. It has Been in the shop this summer- cool and relatively stable humidity. We get very dry here. Maybe the jupiter stuff will help. :wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## Mike Jones

What sizes might you be seeing?


----------



## Mike1950

Mike Jones said:


> What sizes might you be seeing?



I knew I shold have taken pics:dash2::dash2::dash2:- tomorrow I add pics.


----------



## Mike1950

Pictures- 12-14" in diameter. One is short the other taller.

[attachment=11284]

[attachment=11285]


----------



## Kevin

I'd be interested in the part inside the red circle. 

[attachment=11286]


----------



## Mike1950

Sorta knarly-hollow on the other side. I bet that triple crotch at top has a surprise.


----------



## scrimman

Joe Rebuild said:


> And all this time I thought it had something to do with the gas clouds of Uranus.


 
I think that just helps with the spalting.......


----------



## Ancient Arborist

The only relative success I've had with plum is 1/4 rounds, cut immediately after harvest and air dried. Still ended up cutting off 15-20% to eliminate big checks. That bubble is a nice burl, may want to save for turning stock. Hope it helps.


----------



## conchwood

Mike1950 said:


> Dummy question about 2 plum trees. Kathie wants to be rid of 2 plum trees we have. One -yellow plum is about done for and the other sweet purple gets ripe all at once and makes one helluva mess and the yellow jackets take over that part of yard.
> Question - I know plum is a problem drying wood. Any ideas. Should I cut in middle of winter when sap is out of tree? Boil it? Any interest in trading -hollowforn-there are some nice crotches- Any input would be nice-Thanks



Never had any plum wood, but most fruit trees I've picked up have problems spliting unless I seal ends well.
Gumbo Limbo needs to be sealed then dehumified quickly or it will turn black with mold and rot. I have to debark everything quickly or the borers get in.
Looks like you may have some nice wood if you can dry it properly.
"My worse day in the shop is still better than my best day at the office!!"


----------



## Vern Tator

Wow, Plum is a tough one. I have made quite a bit of pretty plum firewood. I have also had some spindle wood work out. I think the secret for me is to cut late fall- early winter, quarter logs, seal the endgrain well, and dry really slow. I mean drying outside in a shed with northeastern exposure, with slow air circulation, not drafty. Or turn green to finish works well too. I love the color, but it makes Madrone look like an easy wood to dry.


----------



## BangleGuy

Wow, plum is terrible for cracking. Seems like some sort of water replacement method would help keep the wood from shrinking. If I was looking for a large piece for turning, I would probably try to rig up some sort of vacuum or pressure pot to place a chunk filled with BLO or some other ambient air cure resin. Good luck!


----------



## Mike1950

Thanks all- lots of ideas- I have a little plum drying and it is beautiful-finished a little and it finishs very smooth. I am going to cut a limb into boards and boil it to see if that helps. Right now plum(and olive) I have has been drying in shop. Stable temps and humidity there. our climate is so dry that finding a spot to dry slow outside will not happen. Shop will be much warmer and dry once the weather gets cold and wood stove get fired up. I will experiment- I have plenty of time.


----------



## Kevin

Never had much success with PEG or Pentacryl (different uses I know), and have read a lot from others with the same experience. Some have though. Coin toss I guess and there's always lots of variables. 

It sounds like plum may be in the same category as redbud. Unless I talk to someone who can assure me a way to dry redbud I'll never cut another. I was able to saw a chink into pen blanks and I boiled them in my turkey fryer and sure enough they dried perfectly in a week. But who wants to process an entire tree into pen blanks? Albiet it a small tree usually, but this was a very large redbud. 

Hope your plum isn't like that. The piece of plum I got from browndown is gorgeous and made a fine handle for my large rough gouge.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Never had much success with PEG or Pentacryl (different uses I know), and have read a lot from others with the same experience. Some have though. Coin toss I guess and there's always lots of variables.
> 
> It sounds like plum may be in the same category as redbud. Unless I talk to someone who can assure me a way to dry redbud I'll never cut another. I was able to saw a chink into pen blanks and I boiled them in my turkey fryer and sure enough they dried perfectly in a week. But who wants to process an entire tree into pen blanks? Albiet it a small tree usually, but this was a very large redbud.
> 
> Hope your plum isn't like that. The piece of plum I got from browndown is gorgeous and made a fine handle for my large rough gouge.



I keep hearing about these handles but ya know they must not really exist- Why?? Rule 551-b-nothing exists without pictures!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never had much success with PEG or Pentacryl (different uses I know), and have read a lot from others with the same experience. Some have though. Coin toss I guess and there's always lots of variables.
> 
> It sounds like plum may be in the same category as redbud. Unless I talk to someone who can assure me a way to dry redbud I'll never cut another. I was able to saw a chink into pen blanks and I boiled them in my turkey fryer and sure enough they dried perfectly in a week. But who wants to process an entire tree into pen blanks? Albiet it a small tree usually, but this was a very large redbud.
> 
> Hope your plum isn't like that. The piece of plum I got from browndown is gorgeous and made a fine handle for my large rough gouge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep hearing about these handles but ya know they must not really exist- Why?? Rule 551-b-nothing exists without pictures!!!!:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
Click to expand...


I've already shown the handle Mike. Hey did I ever mention that I have a birthmark on my arse that looks like a parrot . . . . . 




:rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950

"I've already shown the handle Mike. Hey did I ever mention that I have a birthmark on my arse that looks like a parrot . " :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:
So does that make you a talking a.... Hold it I cannot say that.......

Man it is horrible I have stole my own thread. Where is the pic of the plum handle I do not remember the handle. I will have to talk to Jeff when he gets back from hunting and find how he dried it- his was pretty stuff....


----------



## Kevin

I'm not sure Mike I bet in the thread I was asking for handle blanks in. I forgot the name if it - 'Need funky and hard wood' I think. I'll look for it . . .

And no I'm not a talking arse it's a parrot remember - I'm a mocking arse.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> I'm not sure Mike I bet in the thread I was asking for handle blanks in. I forgot the name if it - 'Need funky and hard wood' I think. I'll look for it . . .
> 
> And no I'm not a talking arse it's a parrot remember - I'm a mocking arse.



An Irish Mocking Arse- what bird family is that in- being sort of a bird watcher and definitely a bird brain:wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:-I am not familiar with that bird. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I think had better go make some sawdust.


----------



## Kevin

Mike1950 said:


> An Irish Mocking ... what bird family is that in-...



Some sort of woodpecker family I think. Okay I feel the wrath of Kenbo is gonna be upon us we better stop. Got to get back in the shop myself.


----------



## Mike1950

Kevin said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> An Irish Mocking ... what bird family is that in-...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some sort of woodpecker family I think. Okay I feel the wrath of Kenbo is gonna be upon us we better stop. Got to get back in the shop myself.
Click to expand...


:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rofl2::rofl2::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## dean jordan

Hi Mie I know this is an old post but I meant to send this earlier.
Plum is worth the effort it can have some awesome colors and figure.I would cut it after the leaves fall.Te to prevant cracking I would put the bet logs in wter. I use plastic garbage cans.If you are going to make flatboards I would cut tem green and still put in water until you want to use them.Then I would boil or steam them for drying/Sticker with weight or in a frame for final drying.Or you could send them to e.Whatever is easiest.


----------



## Mike1950

dean jordan said:


> Hi Mie I know this is an old post but I meant to send this earlier.
> Plum is worth the effort it can have some awesome colors and figure.I would cut it after the leaves fall.Te to prevant cracking I would put the bet logs in wter. I use plastic garbage cans.If you are going to make flatboards I would cut tem green and still put in water until you want to use them.Then I would boil or steam them for drying/Sticker with weight or in a frame for final drying.Or you could send them to e.Whatever is easiest.



Dean thanks a bunch- how do you keep the boards-wood underwater- I would think they would just pop up- float. 

What about peach? 
I will keep everyone informed as to how it goes........


----------



## dean jordan

Mike1950 said:


> dean jordan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mie I know this is an old post but I meant to send this earlier.
> Plum is worth the effort it can have some awesome colors and figure.I would cut it after the leaves fall.Te to prevant cracking I would put the bet logs in wter. I use plastic garbage cans.If you are going to make flatboards I would cut tem green and still put in water until you want to use them.Then I would boil or steam them for drying/Sticker with weight or in a frame for final drying.Or you could send them to e.Whatever is easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dean thanks a bunch- how do you keep the boards-wood underwater- I would think they would just pop up- float.
> 
> What about peach?
> I use a brick.
> Actually I cut a piece of plywood smaller than the garbage can and weigh it done with a brick or two
> 
> I will keep everyone informed as to how it goes........
Click to expand...

use a brick


----------

